# Mondial RL - 3 questions



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

Good morning,
Having sold my 630L I am now looking at the Mondial RL and have 3 queries which I would appreciate some comments (particularly from the Swift guys).
1) Why fit a compressor fridge to the RL, when a normal gas/electric unit is in the GT? The only thing I notice, is the gas pipe would have to run across the van. The reason for asking the question is - what will be the power required as we are rarely on hook up?
2) How does the insulation compare to coachbuilt models?
3) I note the RL has blown air heating. In the 630L we always used the radiated heater as it appeared more effective and did not require battery power. How effective are the Truma combi heaters and how much power is required?
Thanks in advance of your replies.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Statenisland,
Unfortunately I cant answer all of your points from home, so we will get a response for you early next week to your points if thats okay,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Statenisland,
Unfortunately I cant answer all of your points from home, so we will get a response for you early next week to your points if thats okay,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Andy of Swift. Could you check your PM box. I sent you a PM on 14 March enquiring whether the alarm (ie the one purchased as a Fiat extra) on the Mondial RL was either Thatcham 1 or 2 as my insurance company wanted to know.

As regards the original post I agree that the 12v fridge is not ideal but the leisure battery is 110amp so should be Ok for a short while so I'm told. However, I have fitted an additional 110amp battery (under the front seat) and a 95watt solar panel but this of course adds substantially to the cost. However, some of this was absorbed by the dealer as part of the buying process.

As for heating my enquiries have led me to believe that the heating system on electric is not that effective so I've been advised to use gas when the temperature is very cold. However, if on hook up you could always take a small fan heater.

I have found insulation on my previous Autosleeper panel van conversion to be excellent having used it in sub zero temperatures and Mediterranian summers (which was a surpise as I was previously a caravanner so experienced the so called better qualities of the foam/metal panels) but have not yet experienced the qualities of the Mondial. The Mondial is insulated with thinsulate I think and has insulated concertina screens on all but the cab side windows where internal screens are provided.

All the above is based on my research as I am not due to pick up my Mondial until next week.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Gelathea,

I'm afraid we don't seem to have received your PM. However, Now that I know the question, I'll find out the answer.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TRUMA*

Hi - reference to the boiler.

I have a Combi 6, but the instruction manual - I am looking at it now - relates also to the Combi 4. In terms of performance on electric power, they both delivery the same output.

I quote from page 15 of my Truma manual

Electrical operation
Combi 4E/Combi 6E: 900w/1800w

Gas operation
Combi 4E 2000w/4000w
Combi 6E 2000w/4000w/6000w

Mixed operation (gas and electrical)
Combi 4E max 3800w
Combi 6E max 5800w

Right back to the electric bit. Reading that, it seems that the boiler I have, and the boiler you will have in the RL have the same output on electric. I use my van all year around and will state that for 95% of situations, the electric only, 1800 watts, is adequate, providing a nice ambient temperature and also hot water. I leave my boiler on 24/7 and so the water is always hot, leaving the thermostat to switch it on and off as needed. I run the boiler on gas once per week for a short while, as I do the fridge, just to keep everything ticking over.

In the severe January weather, of -17 and so on, then I did run an 800watt electric fan heater in the cab area, in addition to the 1800 watt heating from the Truma.

I will also add that my Van is just shy of 29 foot, so this is quite a large area to keep warm. I do use external screen covers in winter.

I will also add that the 900 watt is useful on overseas campsites where the hook up may be limited to 6 amps.

I hope this helps somewhat.

Russell


----------



## Ven (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Statenisland,

We had a Mondial RL for just over a year and one of the only problems with it was the thirsty fridge! It sapped the batteries big time and we added an extra two to the original leaisure battery.

Dave spoke to the dealer about changing the fridge (because we are fulltiming at the moment) and were told it could not be replaced because the only place the vents would go would be on the main strengthened part of the side which would weaken the structure of the van. Swift also confirmed this to him via email as we wanted a second opinion.

Other than that we loved the van. The fridge and 9 months of making up the bed nightly were the only reason we changed to a larger van.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Ven. Your post about batteries is of interest to me as I must admit it was one of my concerns also as I spend much time on French Aires although not much longer than for 3 to 4 days on any one . 

Could you say what you mean by

"......................sapping the batteries big time" 

I notice that the 2010 Mondial has a slightly bigger battery than the 2009 version but this should not make a huge difference. 

Could you say roughly how long the fridge would last on the standard battery in a hot climate and then how long on your multi battery configuration? 

Did you have a solar panel?


----------



## Ven (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi, Vanessa has handed this over to me.Dave that is. With standard battery the fridge would run the battery down overnight.That is say we stopped at an aire mid afternoon then watched a small amount of TV in the evening, by the morning the battery would be showing empty on the display and the fridge would not run correctly.

We added a 2nd battery and a couple of 95W solar panels but not in time to try out for the summer.So not enough info re: the solar panels but with the additional battery overnight was easy no battery issues then move on.

I would estimate with the solar panels in the summer there wouldn't be any issues as they could keep up with the fridge requirements when the sun was out.

Regarding power consumption, I believe the fridge takes 40w so on 12volts this is around 3.5Amps hour. During the summer the fridge would run for about 1/2hr every 1/2hr so consuming 1.75amps hr. In the cooler months this would drop down to 20mins every hour , hour and a half. Obviously this depends on how often the fridge is opened as once opened the fridge would once again kick in and cool itself down especially in hotter climes.

Another option may be to fit a sterling battery to battery charger, we had one of these (and have transfered to new motorhome) which allows you to charge the batteries faster and also without driving anywhere.Just run the engine.The charger did not work as efficiently as sold to us, but , much quicker than relying on the alternator alone with a higher boosted charge. Also no need to carry a generator either. Cost is about the same as a generator too.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Statenisland
Just to clarify on your initial queries.
The layout of the RL has meant that the fridge position is up against structural parts of the van that will not allow fridge vent apertures (that are required for Gas fridges) to be cut in to the side. The Weaco fridge (as it is all electric) does not need this type of ventilation.
We anticipate that with typical use of the fridge it would run for around 37hrs. There are however many other things that can affect the output of the Battery. Such as other loads, its condition, ambient temperatures and how the appliance is used. 
In order to give more control to the user a override switch has been mounted within the robe. Allowing for switching off over night.

Russell is correct about the output on the Combi boiler. The boiler is normally used in larger Coach built vans with out additional heaters and performs admirably. Obviously in a much smaller Mondial RL it is performing well within its capability. 

Apologies for not replying directly on the thermal comparison of the panel van vs Coach built van, but I am awaiting the thermal values and will confirm when I have them. 

Simon


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Have you managed to get an answer to my question relating to whether the Fiat Alarm purchased as part of the "Drivers Pack" on a 2010 Swift Mondial is a Thatcham Cat 1 or 2.

Thanks.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Gelathea,

We have asked the question of Fiat Italy, as there seems to be some confusion over the Thatcham rating.

As soon as I have an answer, I will come back to you.

Thanks,

Ash


----------

